# Общий раздел > Форум свободного общения > Юмор >  Как жене привить футбольный интерес...

## Irina

*Как жене привить футбольный интерес...*


В начале чемпионата.
- Милый, я хочу новую машину. Господи, ты что, футбол смотришь? Как ты можешь! Ты же такой уважаемый человек, председатель совета директоров... Откуда эти плебейские увлечения?
- Жена. У нас в доме восемь телевизоров, две плазмы и 80 спутниковых каналов. Ты можешь посмотреть свою "Не родись красивой" в первой или третьей гостинной, а так же в спальне, в мансарде или в баре. Для разнообразия можешь в сауне попробовать. Не отвлекай меня от плебейских дел, хочу быть ближе к народу, понимаешь. Зачем тебе новая машина?
- Котик, ну у меня же всего 6! А нужно семь, чтобы каждый день в неделю - на разных.
- Так. Делаем просто. Какая страна в финале побеждает, именно ту марку я тебе и покупаю, договорились? Но одно маленькое условие. Перед каждым матчем выбираем дорогую марку с одной стороны, и дешевую с другой. Чтобы хоть какой-то интерес был. Все, вперед. Жди месяц.

1/4 финала. Германия-Аргентина.
- Так, я хочу Мерседес. Представительского класса, со всеми наворотами и обязательным бонусом в виде джипа с охраной.
- Ну хорошо, А в противовес... Хм... Даже не знаю что... На чем в Аргентине-то ездят? Ха! Корову купим. Ездовую.
Через 1.5 часа:
- Уррра! мой Мерседес уже на шаг ближе!!!!!

1/4 финала. Италия-Украина.
- Если выигрывает Украина, покупаем тебе Запорожец. Будет экзотика в гараже. А то надоели твои Кайены и Х5...
- А если победит Италия - хочу еще одну Феррари. Маранелло. У меня такой еще не было!
Через 1.5 часа:
- Хм.. Что же делать? Мерседес или Ферарри?

1/4 финала. Англия-Португалия.
-Да! Я всю жизнь мечтала о Роллс-Ройсе. И теперь, кажется, он у меня будет - ведь Англия намного сильнее! Да и Бэкхем - известный футболист.
- Против Роллс-Ройса будет играть велосипед. Мэйд ин Порта. Ибо ничего другого у них не водится.
Через 1.5 часа:
- !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Не хочу велосипед!!!!!

1/4 финала Бразилия-Франция.
- Милый, а можно мне французскую команду Формулы 1 купить? Ну Рено? Всю, целиком?
- Можно. Ибо в матче с Бразилией шансов нет. Даже можем в противовес ничего не ставить - просто ничего не будет.
Через 1.5 часа:
- Аааааа!!! Францию - в чемпионы!!!!

Полуфинал Португалия-Франция:
- Значит французская конюшня Рено против велосипеда? Не подведите меня!!!!!
Через 1.5 часа:
ДА!!!!! ДА!!!!! ЗИДАН УМНИЧКА!!!! ВСЕ МОЛОДЦЫ!!!!! ОБОЖАЮ ФРАНЦУЗОВ!!!!!

Полуфинал Германия-Италия
- Мерседес или Феррари?
- Нет, милая, Если оставляешь одну дорогую машину, другую придется заменить - договорились же!
- Ну тогда Мерседес. Не верю я в итальяшек. У них и игроков-то нормальных нет. Сплошные фолы, да кривляния...
- В противовес тебе - Фиат. Пунто. Вот смеху-то будет...
Через 1.5 часа:
- ОЧЕНЬ СМЕШНО!!!!!!!!! Какой кошмаааааар........

ФИНАЛ Франция-Италия:
-У меня сегодня будет инфаркт. Где валерианка? Нет, лучше виски. Нет, лучше успокоительного. А, водки мне!
Ну как, как я могла предугадать такой исход??? Команда формулы один в противовес Фиату Пунто (Господи, что это вообще?) Дайте мне сил все это досмотреть и не умереть от разрыва сердца! Ну пожалуйста!!!
После окончания матча:
- Козлы!!!!

----------


## Marusja

вот кстати порадокс....я очень люблю футбол.(и это чистейшая правда), и команда есть любимая и покричать на стадионе люблю...а молодые люди, с которыми судьба сводит меня не понимают....эх....и это иногда даже не смешно. Бывали случаи когда серьезно ругались из-за того, что сегодня играет моя команда и "кино, поулять...и все остальное" нужно отложить как минимум на 2.5 часа.....

----------

